# (ENN) Cam Banks launches new studio and licenses Cortex from Margaret Weis Porductions



## delericho (Nov 1, 2016)

Ah, that explains a lot - I'd been wondering what was happening with MWP.

Congrats to Cam. I hope to see great things from Magic Vacuum.


----------



## Cam Banks (Nov 1, 2016)

In case you're wondering, "Magic Vacuum" comes from one of the many drug stories people have told my wife, who is apparently the one person in all of her circles of friends that stoners like to tell their stories to. Anyway, this dude was sitting in the back of a car, high as a kite, having a three-way conversation among himself, Seth, and the Magic Vacuum. Seth and the Magic Vacuum were hand puppets. It was apparently very intense.

Anyway. Magic Vacuum Design Studio: Our Games Don't Suck.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Lord_Blacksteel (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm a fan of a lot of your work Cam so this sounds like good news. 

This however:

_Magic Vacuum Design Studio: Our Games Don't Suck_

Sounds more like a tagline for "Broken Vacuum" than "Magic Vacuum"!

Good luck on the new venture!


----------



## Cam Banks (Nov 2, 2016)

It's not our ACTUAL slogan. 

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Jeremy Beyer (Jan 18, 2017)

do you have the rights to continue firefly? and if so are you going to be doing cortex plus onny or making stuff to work with both versions?


----------

